# Sabine Reds still Hot



## ltppowell (Dec 21, 2015)

Despite 6" of rain and a stiff West wind , we had a 4 hour redfish bite this afternoon resulting in a bite practically every cast. No secrets...just hit the points 'til you find them. How can so many big fish be in a foot of water without making a ripple? No trout.


----------



## RedXCross (Aug 7, 2005)

an ongoing situation, been crazy, not only on points. Good trip!


----------



## ltppowell (Dec 21, 2015)

Yessir. Today there were a bunch in mullet just north of Blue Buck.


----------

